# Hot Fuzz



## Lozek (Feb 20, 2007)

The new film from Simon Pegg and Nick Frost (Shaun of the Dead). Saw this on Sunday, it's even better than Shaun of the Dead and they even carry on a lot of the same gags 'Cornetto'.

I was also amazed to find when I was watching it that it was all shot in a tiny little village called Wells in Somerset, which is about 6/7 miles away from Glastonbury. It's where everyone at the BBC stays when they are broadcasting Glastonbury. I've driven around all of the streets that it is shot on 100's of times and been in and out of the two main hotels that feature in the film


----------



## Awakened Sleeper (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm going to see this at the end of this week, and can hardly wait. Shaun Of The Dead is one of my favourite comdey movies ever, and Spaced is one of my fave tv shows. Been looking forward to it for months!


----------



## Dormant (Feb 20, 2007)

I really enjoyed it and would definitely recommend everyone see it, but some of it was a bit old hat by their standards. 

It was a tad formulaic in places and picked up too many older jokes from Spaced and Shaun of the Dead. I was expecting some new laughs. 

However, I did piss my pants laughing when he


Spoiler



fly kicked that old lady in the face.



And the judge jury and executioner bit: 

PC Danny Butterman: I don't want to be Judge Judy and Executioner!


----------



## Lozek (Feb 20, 2007)

Awakened Sleeper said:


> I'm going to see this at the end of this week, and can hardly wait. Shaun Of The Dead is one of my favourite comdey movies ever, and Spaced is one of my fave tv shows. Been looking forward to it for months!



You won't regret it, it's classic Pegg/Frost



Dormant said:


> It was a tad formulaic in places and picked up too many older jokes from Spaced and Shaun of the Dead. I was expecting some new laughs.



Sure, it doesn't stay very far from their formula but if it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Feb 20, 2007)

I've only seen the trailers, but they look very, very good.


----------



## metalking (Feb 20, 2007)

going to see it thursday


----------



## Shorty (Feb 20, 2007)

Fantastic movie. Saw it last week. Classic stuff from Pegg, Frost & Wright.

So many classic moments and I genuinely think it's better than Shaun (and that's one of my favourite movies of all time!)


----------



## eleven59 (Aug 9, 2007)

Just watched this movie last night, and can honestly say it's the best action movie I've ever seen, and one of the best comedies I've ever seen. I laughed so ridiculously hard. Anyone else seen it?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 9, 2007)

Yeah, the movie was pretty hilarious.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 9, 2007)

Yep, that movie fuckin rocks. Those two are the ONLY funny British men on the planet.


----------



## noodles (Aug 9, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Yep, that movie fuckin rocks. Those two are the ONLY funny British men on the planet.



Eric Idle, Terry Jones, Michael Palin, Terry Gilliam, and John Cleese respectfully disagree.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 9, 2007)

I never really found the Brits funny...


----------



## lailer75 (Aug 9, 2007)

pretty funny.


----------



## ohio_eric (Aug 9, 2007)

noodles said:


> Eric Idle, Terry Jones, Michael Palin, Terry Gilliam, and John Cleese respectfully disagree.


----------



## Rick (Aug 9, 2007)

I bought it on the DVD release date.


----------



## Naren (Aug 9, 2007)

Yeah. I liked the movie. It was humorous, interesting, and just enjoyable to watch. 



noodles said:


> Eric Idle, Terry Jones, Michael Palin, Terry Gilliam, and John Cleese respectfully disagree.



 Those, my friend, have been the funniest British men on the planet since what? the mid-60's?


----------



## Jason (Aug 9, 2007)

"or maybe it's cause he is Fuck Ugly"


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Aug 9, 2007)

Old lady's face + drop kick = best scene ever.


And yeah, the MP gang are funny as fuck too. But these guys are right up there with them.


----------



## Clydefrog (Aug 9, 2007)

noodles said:


> Eric Idle, Terry Jones, Michael Palin, Terry Gilliam, and John Cleese respectfully disagree.



Chris Barrie


----------



## Drew (Aug 9, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> I never really found the Brits funny...



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/25099-monty-python-how-not-seen.html

If you can still breathe after watching this video, then your sense of humor is clearly broken and should be returned immediately to the nearest wholesale dealer and exchanged for the collected works of Monty Python, Douglas Adams, and P.G. Wodehouse.


----------



## dpm (Aug 9, 2007)

Saw Hot Fuzz a couple of weeks back. Hilarious. There were parts that had me laughing and I don't even know why, must have been some kind of subtle visual references going on or something.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Aug 9, 2007)

dpm said:


> Saw Hot Fuzz a couple of weeks back. Hilarious. There were parts that had me laughing and I don't even know why, must have been some kind of subtle visual references going on or something.



It was exactly the same for me.


----------



## eleven59 (Aug 9, 2007)

noodles said:


> Eric Idle, Terry Jones, Michael Palin, Terry Gilliam, and John Cleese respectfully disagree.





You can see a definite Python influence in Hot Fuzz and Shaun of the Dead, and about a million other comedies (and even non-comedies) world wide.



Drew said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/25099-monty-python-how-not-seen.html
> 
> If you can still breathe after watching this video, then your sense of humor is clearly broken and should be returned immediately to the nearest wholesale dealer and exchanged for the collected works of Monty Python, Douglas Adams, and P.G. Wodehouse.



Jesus, how did I forget Douglas Adams again?  I'm reading "Mostly Harmless" right now (and have told myself I'm not aloud to read the new Harry Potter until I'm done  ).


----------



## Jason (Aug 18, 2007)

dpm said:


> Saw Hot Fuzz a couple of weeks back. Hilarious. There were parts that had me laughing and I don't even know why, must have been some kind of subtle visual references going on or something.



Me and my teammate matt watched it with our aussie teammate and during certain scenes we were saying WTF?!? are they saying? of course he knew what they were saying


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2007)

Just watched it, these two dudes are fucking hilarious.  

For some reason the swan at the end was my favorite part.


----------



## eleven59 (Sep 15, 2007)

Fans of this movie and Shaun of the Dead _must_ see their old show, "Spaced"


----------



## ZeroSignal (Sep 15, 2007)

eleven59 said:


> Fans of this movie and Shaun of the Dead _must_ see their old show, "Spaced"



Although Spaced was amazing Shaun of the dead and Hot fuzz were shit beyond belief in my opinion.

The best part of either of them was the "Scrapyard" Music from TimeSplitters 2 in Shaun of the dead! That almost made it watchable for 30 or so seconds!


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Sep 15, 2007)

Watched this last night again. It never gets old.


----------

